# Tempestade Tropical DOLLY (Atlântico 2014 #AL04)



## Felipe Freitas (2 Set 2014 às 06:58)

Tempestade tropical Dolly se formou.
Dolly mantém ventos sustentados em 75 km/h e pressão mínima de 1007 mbar


----------



## Felipe Freitas (2 Set 2014 às 17:50)

Dolly está mais rápida do que era previsto pelo NHC ontem e pode fazer landfall no final da noite dessa terça ou madrugada de quarta.
A tempestade também está mais ao norte do que era previsto ontem e o landfall deve ocorrer ao norte de Tampico, México.
Acumulados de chuvas significativos podem ser registrados  principalmente no estado de Tamaulipas.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (2 Set 2014 às 22:39)

O NHC reajustou a trajetória novamente e agora mostra o landfall ocorrendo mais ao sul, na cidade de Tampico, México.
Dolly mantém ventos sustentados em 72 km/h com pressão mínima de 1004 mbar.
O landfall deve ocorrer em poucas horas.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (3 Set 2014 às 06:28)

Dolly fez landfall no México como tempestade tropical.
Regiões altas podem registrar acumulados de chuva superiores a 300 mm.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (4 Set 2014 às 01:20)

Os restos da tempestade tropical Dolly seguem trazendo fortes chuvas para o México e também sul do Texas. 
Até o momento não se relata nada muito grave devido ao ciclone.


----------

